# Anywhere to fish with shade?



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't mind getting some sun but my mom has to stay out of direct sunlight for extended periods. You guys know anywhere I can take her to fish where there's some shade? 

She doesn't like freshwater fish, beach fishing, or 3-mile bridge. I was thinking about taking a big beach umbrella out to Ft Pickens and setting it up at one of the picnic tables for her, or fishing off the beach by the Ft. Pickens pier. Any other ideas?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The Gulf State Park Pier in Gulf Shores has a semi-covered middle section. If you can get a spot, you could be fully shaded and its right next to the restrooms. Also, at the end of the pier, there are covered sitting areas that are fully shaded.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel ya I take lotsa disabled adults out fishing and it is not easy keeping outta the sun in the sunshine state, Maybe bob sikes for a lil while shade off the higher part of the bridge, or goto 3 mile drive on bring a pop up or maybe a tarp and make your own shade, also chairs that have covers built in come in handy. Also on the bridge the car is always near. Other option fish late afternoon into dark.. good luck and tight lines


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Appreciate the ideas guys. I know I posted this in Piers and Bridges, but other spots are welcome too.

Thanks


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:whistling:

To Hot to Fish, might as well stay at work.....


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How bout the foot of three mile on gulf breeze side by the boat launch drive around to bridge fish on the edge. there's some dark shade down there for sure, and have seen some pretty good fish come outta there as well.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would invest in a good beach umbrella wherever you decide to go. I use one when my daughter wants to go to the beach. Some folks with young children pitch tents for the day on Gulf Islands National Seashore. If you stayed the full day it might be worth checking into. I had a custom built bimini top for my boat. I used to stay out all day and just use sunscreen but that ceases to be fun anymore. Too much sun is dangerous for anyone. Or, like one of the posts said fish early or late in the day. I have better luck then anyway.


----------



## Tammy.Prell (Jun 8, 2012)

I live on the westside and occasionally go to the end of Brainbridge Road off of Gulf Beach Hwy and I have caught a red fish there. (Navy Point) It is very shady, although there are lots of jerks that leave trash around. It would be an ok place for someone that could not walk very far. It isn't ideal, but if you are in the area and your choices are limited...


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Not trying to sound like a smart ass, but the fish bite well at night also, and it is much cooler most of the time.


----------



## T2F (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kelsyus-O...72877&sourceid=1500000000000003260410&veh=dat

good luck with your search.


----------

